# ND Turkey Calling Championship



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

Fargo Sportsman's Warehouse will host the ND State Turkey Calling
Championship on March 18th. This is sanctioned by the NWTF, and will 
include three divisions:
-JAKES(junior)
-Open
-State Championship(winner must be 21 to attend Grand Nationals in
Nashville)
Mike Foster from Primos, Dana Turner from Hunters Specialties,
and Double Bull will also be on hand.
701-281-7000


----------

